# Thieving Scum POS. Yes, You Lyft!



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

- Long trip pick-up
- Trip is 200 miles.
- I inform pax of my return fee ($150)
- She is not receptive to my demand.
- I then ask how much Lyft is charging for the ride.
- Pax says $500.00!!!!!
- Holy Shyte!!! WTF!!! 😱😡 Lyft was going to pay me only $150 and pocket $350 for themselves!! GRRRRR😡
- I then tell to cancel and pay me $350 cash. She agrees.
- Pax & Driver win. Lyft loses.
- F.U. Lyft 👊


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

When you **** both pax and driver, your business model cannot be described as tenable.

Power to the people.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I wish there was real justice in this world for scumbags like those that run Lyft and Uber.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> - Long trip pick-up
> - Trip is 200 miles.
> - I inform pax of my return fee ($150)
> - She is not receptive to my demand.
> ...


Its all good if you don' get into a car accident. Then, that's when the regret happens. Cash rides are excellent if you have your own commercial insurance.


----------



## 500ridesaweekorCHEESE (Mar 28, 2021)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Power to the people.


What I don't understand is, don't the people who use these apps know anyone that could use $10-$500? I mean my circle small for a reason but I'm pretty sure if I ever needed a ride I could find one pretty quick without an app by offering one of my thousands of online "friends" $10-500 wht am I missing? Even a stranger in a parking lot or near by "hey bud 10-500 bucks to drop me 5-100 miles south" oh well it'll be interesting to see if they climb back once the stadiums start filling maybe nba playoffs or first nfl game or major concert. It's still all grocery store minimum wage employees and the hotel motel holiday inn crowd


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Its all good if you don' get into a car accident. Then, that's when the regret happens. Cash rides are excellent if you have your own commercial insurance.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Even if you are not at fault, the whole thing can go south quickly. Your passenger's lawyer sues EVERYONE, even when it is obvious that there was less than ZERO negligence on the part of the driver of the vehicle in which the passenger was riding. This passes over your carrier's potentially dropping you. Ask me how I know this.



500ridesaweekorCHEESE said:


> What I don't understand is, don't the people who use these apps know anyone that could use $10-$500? I mean my circle small for a reason but I'm pretty sure if I ever needed a ride I could find one pretty quick without an app by offering one of my thousands of online "friends" $10-500 wht am I missing? Even a stranger in a parking lot or near by "hey bud 10-500 bucks to drop me 5-100 miles south"


Your problem on this could arise when the driver of the vehicle in which you are riding has an at-fault collision and you are injured. There is no insurance coverage in that case, unless you are riding in a licenced limousine or taxicab.


----------



## 500ridesaweekorCHEESE (Mar 28, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Even if you are not at fault, the whole thing can go south quickly. Your passenger's lawyer sues EVERYONE, even when it is obvious that there was less than ZERO negligence on the part of the driver of the vehicle in which the passenger was riding. This passes over your carrier's potentially dropping you. Ask me how I know this.
> 
> Your problem on this could arise when the driver of the vehicle in which you are riding has an at-fault collision and you are injured. There is no insurance coverage in that case, unless you are riding in a licenced limousine or taxicab.


I have never in life been stolen from, insulted, lie to, deceived, violated.... by any company on the planet more than uber / lyft. These companies every move has criminal intent.

I cannot possibly see their insurance coverage being any different. I have'nt been in an accident to test it out but I'm pretty sure they've left thouasands if not millions of drivers hanging. I also know they do not verify drivers documents when it comes to insurance or inspection forms, this on it's own is negligence on a global scale.

I personally have caught a cab a handful of times in my life, not one was memerable, paid my fee got to where I needed to go, car was in shop or out of town suprise visits, other than that who doesnt have someone that will give them a ride or pick em up for a sack, 12 pack, gas money?

I can't comprehend anyone local using the service that boggles my mind, and the current clientele isn't thinking about suing in case of accident, for whatever reason they can't even afford a car a lawyer yeah right, and any driver actually signing up the last three years can't have many actual assets to protect, as people with brains AND assets don't risk them for2 tacos per trip compensation after costs.

Half of 3rd shift are banned and using fake accounts which would come out in any lawsuit worth anything.

If you're scared go to church most people just need a lift 1-10 miles without 10 million useless parasites that don't contribute anything to humanity trying to get a cut on top of mostly unenforced laws.

As an adult I've owned a car since 16, I would have to be bleeding out in a foreign place before I would attempt any of these apps. I carry cash and am not afraid of using my mouth or making eye contact. I would just start walking waving a 10 dollar bill and get where I needed to get in minutes without all this nonsense. Gas station, corner store, side street literally anywhere a car is driving by, or humans are walking to a car, or even just stand on a corner waving it geez...

if I was scared of being robbed or raped I sure would'nt be getting rides from strangers regardless of the method. If that's how you live life stay home the car ride is more dangerous than the driver will ever be. You can't be any fun either with a life outlook like that. So why would they think an app which is now notorious for riders getting raped assaulted is safe? Stay home The gene pool doesn't wnt them anyway.

This service makes sense for tourists or people out of town, locally it's for losers, drunks, and trash that don't have any friends, family members, co workers, an IQ..... to figure out how to get a few miles on their own.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> - I then tell to cancel and pay me $350 cash. She agrees.


YES!


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> - Long trip pick-up
> - Trip is 200 miles.
> - I inform pax of my return fee ($150)
> - She is not receptive to my demand.
> ...


Are you Italian?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Uber and Lyft are run by used car salesmen. Really by low social skill computer nerds, but same thing really.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

This is why we needed a 25% cap. Lyft needs to make money, but we should be allowed to make large profits too.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> - I then tell to cancel and pay me $350 cash. She agrees.


hope your insurance agent agrees with you. :roflmao: &#129335;‍♂

and taking cash rides. tsk, tsk. Nothing to stop the pax from dropping a complaint. Then, buh bye.


----------



## 500ridesaweekorCHEESE (Mar 28, 2021)

SHalester said:


> hope your insurance agent agrees with you. :roflmao: &#129335;‍♂
> 
> and taking cash rides. tsk, tsk. Nothing to stop the pax from dropping a complaint. Then, buh bye.


scared = go to church
insurance hasnt been real or valid since 2016 pay cuts, uber lyft dont validate such non sense but drivers takin cash rides should worry

pax can say that same complaint even if you took them via app and gave em a back massage Then, buh bye.
¯\_(ツ)_/¯
get it how you live


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

500ridesaweekorCHEESE said:


> scared = go to church


scared or not completely stupid? I guess if one has no assets to speak of and don't mind being ruined financially forever, then knock yourself out.

TOS doesn't allow cash rides, period. One complaint and that is it. thank goodness there are other RS options to jump to, aye?

<sigh>


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Its all good if you don' get into a car accident. Then, that's when the regret happens. Cash rides are excellent if you have your own commercial insurance.


That's when you simply say your passenger is a friend you were giving a ride to.

Do insurance companies deny insurance claims for friends in your vehicle?


----------



## 500ridesaweekorCHEESE (Mar 28, 2021)

SHalester said:


> scared or not completely stupid? I guess if one has no assets to speak of and don't mind being ruined financially forever, then knock yourself out.
> 
> TOS doesn't allow cash rides, period. One complaint and that is it. thank goodness there are other RS options to jump to, aye?
> 
> <sigh>


No one with real ASSETS is risking anything for .60 a mile $4 trips <sigh>
CONSTITUTION doesn't allow free labor neither does ARTICLE 23 of INTERNATIONAL HUMAN RIGHTS

RIDERS CAN MAKE UP THAT COMPLAINT uber/lyft don't care if it's true or not options don't matter

NOT one human with $1000 in assets cares about this piece of trash "company" or their apps
it's literally an organized crime racket
it's losers and game players left maybe 1% of drivers give a flying ef about the TOS haha 80% don't make 100 rides 96% fail by design within a year. Smart drivers cherry pick and steal back when stolen from, and weirdos who figured the scam out but just don't want to rock the boat or cut of their nose to spite their face because it works for them.

I can veify dozens of times I havent even bothered where uber lyst STOLE from me just wasn't worth the hassle to get it credited back and a dozens times they have & I did take the time AND GOT IT BACK. pretty sure THEFT isn't allowed in your local jurisdiction either.

the Definition of STUPID is delivering humans or tacos for .60 a mile or $4 GROSS 1-10 miles in a 2000+ pound vehicle that requires fuel and maintenance risking an tool/ASSET thats valued at 5-20+K


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

500ridesaweekorCHEESE said:


> No one with real ASSETS is risking anything for .60 a mile $4 trips


does it hurt to be that ignorant?

#justwondering
#asockisborn


----------



## 500ridesaweekorCHEESE (Mar 28, 2021)

SHalester said:


> does it hurt to be that ignorant?
> 
> #justwondering
> #asockisborn


ad hominem is ad hominem
call me ignorant
when i did drive i averaged $50+ a ride over 5 years
thanks to covid I averaged 10K per ride last year
this year instead of doing 500 rides a week ill think ill just ignore and screenshot everyone while playing games maybe take one when the weed gets low all the way till september

the community appreciates me im essential


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

500ridesaweekorCHEESE said:


> when i did drive i averaged 50+ a ride over 5 years


wow, 50 rides in over 5 years. Amazing. Even *I* can beat that.

Nobody would notice if you didn't drive. That is essentially the meaning of non-essential. :roflmao: 

Now go procure some assets.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

500ridesaweekorCHEESE said:


> ad hominem is ad hominem
> call me ignorant
> when i did drive i averaged $50+ a ride over 5 years
> thanks to covid I averaged 10K per ride last year
> ...


It was a stupid thing you wrote.


----------



## 500ridesaweekorCHEESE (Mar 28, 2021)

SHalester said:


> does it hurt to be that ignorant?
> 
> #justwondering
> #asockisborn


ad hominem is ad hominem
call me ignorant
when i did drive i averaged $50+ a ride over 5 years
thanks to covid I averaged 10K per ride last year
this year instead of doing 500 rides a week at $1 ill think ill just ignore and screenshot everyone while playing games maybe take on when the weed gets low all the way till september

the community appreciates me im essential
only those who dont get the cheese or again the dumb/desperate out here at .60 a mile or $4 i signed up at over 1.50 lol i cant believe people sign up and actually complete 90% of the requests i laugh at and ignore


SHalester said:


> wow, 50 rides in over 5 years. Amazing. Even *I* can beat that.
> 
> Nobody would notice if you didn't drive. That is essentially the meaning of non-essential. :roflmao:
> 
> Now go procure some assets.


$50 per ride + on 4000 rides 90% 40+ miles paying $65-90 GROSS with $10 costs every one else ignored or cancelled on because independent contractor who gets details of my contract per my rights
last year did 12 rides after covid though and made 50+K

laugh all ya want i aint mad at cha, its been a pleasure participating in this ponzi, i might not cashed out like the founders but I won whatever game they tried playing, while 99.9% of drivers from 2015 long gone yet Im still ignoring, cancellin, and gettin cheese

humans really defend these apps lmao i made a killing off both and they can rot in hell for eternity far as im concerned


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> hope your insurance agent agrees with you. :roflmao: &#129335;‍♂
> 
> and taking cash rides. tsk, tsk. Nothing to stop the pax from dropping a complaint. Then, buh bye.


Advice from you is about as useful as a third boob!



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Its all good if you don' get into a car accident. Then, that's when the regret happens. Cash rides are excellent if you have your own commercial insurance.


Meh, life is all about odds, so I'll take my chances.



Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Even if you are not at fault, the whole thing can go south quickly. Your passenger's lawyer sues EVERYONE, even when it is obvious that there was less than ZERO negligence on the part of the driver of the vehicle in which the passenger was riding. This passes over your carrier's potentially dropping you. Ask me how I know this.
> 
> Your problem on this could arise when the driver of the vehicle in which you are riding has an at-fault collision and you are injured. There is no insurance coverage in that case, unless you are riding in a licenced limousine or taxicab.


Meh! &#128528;


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

All you have to do is say you are giving your friend a ride and discuss this with passenger. Giving friend a free ride. They can DONATE $350 to your car payment.


----------



## foreverct (May 4, 2020)

For a cash long distance ride couldn't you have on camera you and the pax verbally agreeing to take a trip to the gas station maybe 1 mile down the road. And anything that happens after is so murky, if you are in a not at fault accident your ass is covered.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> All you have to do is say you are giving your friend a ride and discuss this with passenger. Giving friend a free ride. They can DONATE $350 to your car payment.


This is all fine until there is a collision and money is involved. Things change quickly when money gets involved.








foreverct said:


> , if you are in a not at fault accident your ass is covered.


................not necessarily. Even if you do not wind up paying anything, still you can have adverse results. If the passenger is injured, his lawyer might sue you even if he never finds out that the passenger was paying you. If he finds out, he is guaranteed to name you in the suit. During the discovery process, you will have to provide the name and policy number of your insurance. If the insurance carrier finds out that you are doing off-application rides, which are specifically illegal in most jurisdictions, your carrier may drop you.

You might get away with doing these things one hundred times. ............then, there is the hundred and first.................


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

syas


Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Advice from you is about as useful as a third breast


ah, the ignored, often laughed at puppy needs some attention. Did you do a mess on the pads again? &#128169;


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberChiefPIT said:


> That's when you simply say your passenger is a friend you were giving a ride to.
> 
> Do insurance companies deny insurance claims for friends in your vehicle?


When you're doing it commercially? Absolutely!


----------



## foreverct (May 4, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is all fine until there is a collision and money is involved. Things change quickly when money gets involved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. This is confusing to me because I would think they need to prove negligence on the part of the driver. Lets say the ride share driver is not at fault in the accident, isn't it a stretch to prove negligence wrt to carrying proper insurance. If the rideshare driver has video proof of pax agreeing to a short trip. Anything that happens after can be drawn up to pro bono, gifting. Therefore the pax lawyer can really only pursue damages from at fault parties. I know I'm wrong somewhere, right.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

foreverct said:


> Ok. This is confusing to me because I would think they need to prove negligence on the part of the driver. Lets say the ride share driver is not at fault in the accident, isn't it a stretch to prove negligence wrt to carrying proper insurance. If the rideshare driver has video proof of pax agreeing to a short trip. Anything that happens after can be drawn up to pro bono, gifting. Therefore the pax lawyer can really only pursue damages from at fault parties. I know I'm wrong somewhere, right.


No. IT is already illegal to do that ride. Proven. Sit flows downhill from there. The driver has no legal protections and is responsible for his or her actions, including punitive damages.


----------



## foreverct (May 4, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> No. IT is already illegal to do that ride. Proven. Sit flows downhill from there. The driver has no legal protections and is responsible for his or her actions, including punitive damages.


Ok thats interesting. I never knew off application cash rides was so illegal. I thought there was spirit of the law that you can give a coworker or a stranded motorist a short trip with compensation as a formality.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

foreverct said:


> Ok. This is confusing to me because I would think they need to prove negligence on the part of the driver. Lets say the ride share driver is not at fault in the accident, isn't it a stretch to prove negligence wrt to carrying proper insurance. If the rideshare driver has video proof of pax agreeing to a short trip. Anything that happens after can be drawn up to pro bono, gifting. Therefore the pax lawyer can really only pursue damages from at fault parties. I know I'm wrong somewhere, right.


In order to make the driver pay, yes, they do need to prove negligence on his part. Despite that, initially, the lawyer sues EVERYONE involved. Once the lawyer names someone, during the discovery process, he can demand information from any named party. The lawyer names the driver. He demands that the driver provide his insurance information.

This is where things start to go south for the driver. It will come out that the passenger paid the driver. Money changed hands. The lawyer contacts the driver's insurance company and lets it know that money changed hands. This violates the insuring agreement. It also violates the "illegal acts" exclusion, taking off application trips is specifically illegal. Not only does the driver's carrier refuse to pay, it drops him for violating an exclusion and a clause in the insuring agreement. That video is not worth the electrons that compose it.

Eventually, if there was no negligence on the part of the driver, he will be out of the suit. Regardless, the damage is done.



foreverct said:


> Ok thats interesting. I never knew off application cash rides was so illegal. I thought there was spirit of the law that you can give a coworker or a stranded motorist a short trip with compensation as a formality.


In strict terms, any time that money changes hands, a new set of rules applies. Most states and jurisdictions bar off-application rides. Those jurisdictions classify them as "street hails". Only taxicabs are allowed to accept street hails. Many of the jurisdictions will classify a pre-arranged ride as a "street hail". Further, both Uber and Lyft will drop you if they find out that you are doing off-application rides. I am an exception to this, as long as the off-application ride takes place in my taxicab. It can not happen in my Uber/Lyft car. We have seveal other posters on this forum who do both Uber and taxicab. We can take street hails and previously arranged rides, as long as we do so in our taxicabs.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't know why everyone is so upset?... they charge whatever they want to charge the pax... it's their call. They pay you whatever you agreed to in TOS.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> - Long trip pick-up
> - Trip is 200 miles.
> - I inform pax of my return fee ($150)
> - She is not receptive to my demand.
> ...


Your are learning grasshopper .
Did you give her your phone number ? You can pick her up for 350 .
I have a few pax i drive monthly i found from uber .
I make them pay for hotels food everything trips over 350 miles Its still cheaper then paying uber lyft fee.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> No. IT is already illegal to do that ride. Proven. Sit flows downhill from there. The driver has no legal protections and is responsible for his or her actions, including punitive damages.


Please quote "the law" making this ride illegal. Please be specific.



Demon said:


> When you're doing it commercially? Absolutely!


Again I say: show me "the law". I understand that there are "laws" and "statutes" involved with taxicab drivers and their medallions, etc. But nothing about what we do, specifically, is covered under a "law" requiring us to take all our fares strictly off the technology-company app, and making it illegal to take a fare off the app.

It's no different than, say, someone at a street corner offering a drivers-by $10 to give them a ride to the nearest gas station. Or a Good Samaritan picking up a driver in a broken down vehicle on the side of the interstate, and giving them a ride into town - and accepting $20 cash for it.

This is America, and we have the freedom to give people rides in our cars, and if they happen to give us a few hundred dollars for our trouble, that's their choice. It's neither illegal, nor immoral. As a matter of fact, it's very morally right, and perfectly legal.

Quote the law making it illegal to accept cash from a stranger for giving them a ride in your car. I want to see it. Because if one exists, it would also mean it's illegal for us to accept cash tips, period, from anyone. And I know none of you believe that is true.

If a friend, a legit friend, calls you on the phone and says, "Hey man! Can you come get me and my wife? I think she's in labor, and we need to take her to the hospital and our car won't start. I'll give you $100 for your time. Thanks bro!", would you tell them, "Sorry man. That's illegal. *There's an app for that.*"

Ya'll are stoo ped. And no insurance company would be able to deny any insurance claim for any sort of accident that may have happened along the way, because there simply is no law making it illegal for such a transaction to take place.

Go suck Joe's taint s'more, ya dang commies.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Please quote "the law" making this ride illegal. Please be specific.


law? Uber TOS doesn't allow for it, right?j Try it and inform them. I'll wait.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> law? Uber TOS doesn't allow for it, right?j Try it and inform them. I'll wait.


One reason, of several, that Uber Terms of Service do not allow it is because in several states it is specifically illegal. In fact, it is one of the reasons that Uber and Lyft insist that they are not cab services, therefore, they should not be regulated. It is also one of the reasons that Uber and Lyft both will de-activate you, no questions asked, for doing off-application rides.

Yes, your friend can hand you money for driving him here or there and as long as it is uneventful, no one is the wiser. If, however, there is an event, all that need come out is that money changed hands.. This is where the trouble starts. There is a specific exclusion in every private automobile policy that I ever have seen that bars transporting passengers for compensation. That Alexander Hamilton that your friend hands you for driving him to ________________ constitutes "compensation".

People who want to pontificate and call names should learn their subject, first.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

The chances that you will get in a wreck with a cash ride are astronomically low. Just explain to the passenger that you are giving your friend a ride for free if anything were to happen involving another vehicle.

Half of my passengers are so yakked out of their minds on cocaine and alcohol that I am sure any bending of the law is completely within their comfort zone.

SHalester and Demon are Lyft and Uber shills. **** them.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

If I catch any of my drivers who rent from me to do Uber X or Lyft doing off app rides, I take the car back. Yeah, I got commercial ins. on them, it's the only way I can get 'em insured since they're for rent. Still, it's a violation of U/L TOS. I ain't getting all my cars deactivated cause some dumbo ain't playing by the rules.

It's also against the law in DC, MD & VA yo do off app rides. Since my Co.'s name's on the reg., DC's gonna hold my Co. responsible. DC likes to do that. The guy who rents my car ain't got nothing so can't nobody do nothing to him. My Co.'s got assets, though, so DC can go after me & will.


I take the car back & let U/L know I did & why.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> Your are learning grasshopper .
> Did you give her your phone number ? You can pick her up for 350 .
> I have a few pax i drive monthly i found from uber .
> I make them pay for hotels food everything trips over 350 miles Its still cheaper then paying uber lyft fee.


No. She was a tourist from South America.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

SHalester said:


> law? Uber TOS doesn't allow for it, right?j Try it and inform them. I'll wait.


TOS is not a law. It's a contract between you and Uber/Lyft. Not a law.

Now please quote the specific law you - and others - _claim makes this behavior illegal. I'm waiting, and will be here all week.

I want the local ordinance, state law, or federal statute as passed by a body of elected lawmakers, and ratified by Governor or POTUS._


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Its all good if you don' get into a car accident. Then, that's when the regret happens. Cash rides are excellent if you have your own commercial insurance.


if you are going to do this . you need true commerical ins. $5k a year and no sweat. but if they report you DTA. your done.lyft is tries to buck us too much. uber does it to our faces . as we dont need to ask pass, what they paid.
also i read here even if you cancel both companys can track you taking it. i do do this as i do wheelchair also. take ride first delete app . install after ride. no tracking to fire you. as u are stealing thier ride


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I do not know what the law is in Pennsylvania, West Virginia or Ohio, but I do know it here. I am not looking up the laws and citing them book, chapter and verse. It is not worth my bother, especially for people who are not going to pay any attention to it anyhow. In another life, I was in the insurance business. i know what the insurance companies do. I am not going to go googling subjects to copy and paste sample insuring agreements and declaration pages, especially for people who are not going to pay it any attention, anyhow.










People here can beat their chests all that they will. Their language will take a sharp turn the other way when it is time to post a topic on the Complaints Board:

*De-activated for off-application trip; so unfair.
Police in ________________ impounded my car for cash trip, no good *************** s*

............or on the Stories Board:

*Had accident on cash trip, pax suing me for everything I got, including house. Any advice?*

Some of us have given you "smart' people and chest beaters your warnings. Yes, most of the time, you get away with it. There is, however that one time for that one driver.............................................


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> The chances that you will get in a wreck with a cash ride are astronomically low. Just explain to the passenger that you are giving your friend a ride for free if anything were to happen involving another vehicle.


A pax that agrees to be you "friend" so they can save money by screwing over Lyft will not hesitate for one second to screw you over if they are injured in an accident.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

nosurgenodrive said:


> SHalester and Demon are Lyft and Uber shills. @@@@ them.


Exactly. Well said! &#128077;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> TOS is not a law.


gosh, you think. Kinda was the entire point.

Frak the TOS and Uber et al can frak you. And then you can't even cry when caught.

don't fall in love with Plan A.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> hope your insurance agent agrees with you. :roflmao: &#129335;‍♂
> 
> and taking cash rides. tsk, tsk. Nothing to stop the pax from dropping a complaint. Then, buh bye.


She saved 150 bucks, she's not complaining.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> She saved 150 bucks, she's not complaining.


but that wasn't her original idea. Very easy for her to complain. And she most likely had no idea there was no insurance coverage, which certainly would effect her decision.

Details matter.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

dmoney155 said:


> I don't know why everyone is so upset?... they charge whatever they want to charge the pax... it's their call. They pay you whatever you agreed to in TOS.


That sort of thinking applies when the company making those charges supplies the vehicle, the gas, the maintenance, the insurance, and the benefits. When I supply everything you don't get to sell my work for more than what you are offering to pay me.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

somedriverguy said:


> That sort of thinking applies when the company making those charges supplies the vehicle, the gas, the maintenance, the insurance, and the benefits. When I supply everything you don't get to sell my work for more than what you are offering to pay me.


Sure they do
But only if you're dumb enough to except it

Now if you will excuse me
I have to get back to cleaning my neighbors six bedrooms and bathroom
He gives me five dollars

I think he's stealing from me


----------



## youspeedbro (Mar 29, 2021)

speeding is illegal every driver does it

you have to be a real idiot to get caught doing a cash ride and you have to be really unlucky to get in an accident while doing a cash ride
you then have to be extremely poor or desperate to care about being fired from a job that pays you a taco to deliver a taco

sometimes a taco to deliver 5 humans

you have to be a straight b i t . . to even care that other drivers do it to avoid being stolen from by the app which btw is also illegal

i will rob steal cheat degrade these illegal apps every opportunity I get, just like they try to do me


----------



## I R ME (Mar 24, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> It was a stupid thing you wrote.


 How very true! The wrong person will read this and fun reporting it. 
Especially to PUA. Have to admit it, I have seen it happen before on this site.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberChiefPIT said:


> TOS is not a law. It's a contract between you and Uber/Lyft. Not a law.
> 
> Now please quote the specific law you - and others - _claim makes this behavior illegal. I'm waiting, and will be here all week.
> 
> I want the local ordinance, state law, or federal statute as passed by a body of elected lawmakers, and ratified by Governor or POTUS._


You seriously need someone to cite you a law that gypsy cabs are illegal?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Demon said:


> You seriously need someone to cite you a law that gypsy cabs are illegal?


Yes. Cite me the law that says ridesharing off an app is illegal.

Because I REALLY want all these interstate rideshare parking lots to be bulldozed here in Pennsylvania. It's SUPER cutting into my profit margins.

Those people doing rideshares from a parking lot. I mean, gosh. HOW DARE they break the law by parking and climbing into someone else's car in the lot, handing them $10 for the day, and going off to work? HOW DARE they not use an app like Uber or Lyft to get their ride to work? It MUST be illegal! Surely the state of Pennsylvania will not only bulldoze these interstate parking lots, but also remove the rideshare signs posted along the interstates, and prosecute whomever keeps advertising it on the LED interstate billboards...right? Like...SERIOUSLY? There's even a state phone number to call to hook up with rideshares, which lot to park at, and what times are best. All you have to do is park there and other people will be there to give rides. AND YOU DON'T NEED AN APP FOR IT, LOL! Just offer them cash, even if it's the first time you've ever met. Offer cash, exchange phone numbers, and viola...you have a rideshare relationship set up immediately. And it's all sanctioned by the state.

How can that be possible, yet still illegal? LOL

...right?!? RIGHT?!?



Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not know what the law is in Pennsylvania


Let me help you (because I *do* know, and do read, and do pay attention.

Here in Pennsylvania, the law that covers this topic is 2016 Act 164.

And the ENTIRE BILL (or LAW) is exempted by vehicles owned by anyone that uses a transportation network service to connect themselves with passengers needing a ride. It specifically means when the driver themselves is the sole owner, leasor, operator of the vehicle at any and all times (this is important, because taxicab/limo companies will likely have multiple different drivers lease the same car for the shifts).

If it's your car...and ONLY your car and you are the ONLY driver...the entire law that applies to restrictions on ridesharing, etc in PA, you are exempt from. You can rideshare to your heart's content, in any way you desire. Look it up, because *I* have. I did before doing even a single day of ridesharing when I moved to PA. I was curious because specifically the number of public "park-n-ride" lots along the interstate. Totally free, totally state-sponsored, totally legal.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

youspeedbro said:


> i will rob steal cheat degrade these illegal apps every opportunity I get, just like they try to do me


I will, as well, as long as I can deal with the consequences. I can not deal with the consequences of an off-application ride in my Uber/Lyft car.

The slug lines are not supposed to involve money's changing hands. The idea of the slug or body line is that you put people into your car so that you can use the HOV-3/HOV-4 lanes rather than sit in traffic. You save time, gasolene and headache.



Demon said:


> You seriously need someone to cite you a law that gypsy cabs are illegal?


.............Barney Badass' beating his chest........................


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

youspeedbro said:


> will rob steal cheat degrade these illegal apps every opportunity I get, just like they try to do me


Me too &#128170;&#128526;


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not know what the law is in Pennsylvania, West Virginia or Ohio, but I do know it here. I am not looking up the laws and citing them book, chapter and verse. It is not worth my bother, especially for people who are not going to pay any attention to it anyhow. In another life, I was in the insurance business. i know what the insurance companies do. I am not going to go googling subjects to copy and paste sample insuring agreements and declaration pages, especially for people who are not going to pay it any attention, anyhow.
> 
> View attachment 581913
> 
> ...


Officer, this is my friend. I am giving my friends a ride. Yawn.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> Details matter.


.....and you don't!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Officer, this is my friend. I am giving my friends a ride. Yawn.


...........and when the passenger injured in the at-fault collision tells his lawyer that he paid you for the ride?


----------



## youspeedbro (Mar 29, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ...........and when the passenger injured in the at-fault collision tells his lawyer that he paid you for the ride?


....and when a passenger isnt injured when theres no collision and tells uber lyft he paid you cash for the ride and it's all a lie and uber lyft beliveves it and deactivates you anyway with no due process? or says your drunk, high, racist, touched them......

who cant afford a car but can afford a lawyer in hypotheticalville? lmao

all the business travellers and their ilk arent using this service now, they can afford a car like most 16 year olds, airports still down 70%, still no conventions and business trips. Its all minimum wage mcjob drop offs, health care facility drop offs, wanna be prostitutes and junkies going from motel 6 to extended stays lol my app still on I see em trying lol

seriosuly if you doing rides at .60 a mile i think the next meal or gas is their concern not some fairytale scenario where a pax sues them for their 1 bedroom toyota with sunscreen and a walmart parking lot space

if you sitting on property and 6 figures in assets and you risking it all to earn a taco you have bigger issues like how did you get to that level not being able to do 3rd grade math and why would you risk it for a taco?

If any driver thinks uber lyfts insuruance is not a scam like 99% of their apps are well keep on earning drive to this pink square and enjoy this long pick up "bonus" of a penny for the extra 15 minutes to pickup lmao, dont let all our games, manipulations, fraud popping up on the screen to distract you while driving interfere or anything haha

If your vehicle is worth more than 5K why are you risking it for a taco per trip?
prob couldnt get 2K for my XL beast, I see all these uber lyft stickers on 2015,16,17s,18,19s,20s like wow what an idiot but thanks for taking the rides the smart drivers ignore Im sure the pax love the ride

any accident with 1000-2500$ deductibles at a job that pays maybe $1 net on 90% of rides or at .60 a mile means you just did 1000 trips or worked half a year+ just to fix the accident that wouldnt of happened if not on app

doh

uber lyft taught me theres way to many losers who cant afford a car and cant do math, but they sure care about spelling, grammar, and sentence structure lol


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> - Long trip pick-up
> - Trip is 200 miles.
> - I inform pax of my return fee ($150)
> - She is not receptive to my demand.
> ...


You're return fee is little steep, no?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

kdyrpr said:


> You're return fee is little steep, no?


Perhaps? I always start out a little on the higher side with further negotiation in mind. Was prepared to accept no less than $100.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> That's when you simply say your passenger is a friend you were giving a ride to.
> 
> Do insurance companies deny insurance claims for friends in your vehicle?


But the pax isn't the drivers friend and would have zero incentive to go along with such a story, especially if they themselves were injured.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

M62 said:


> But the pax isn't the drivers friend and would have zero incentive to go along with such a story, especially if they themselves were injured.


My neck 
I can't move it

(just practicing)


----------



## youspeedbro (Mar 29, 2021)

kdyrpr said:


> You're return fee is little steep, no?


my return fee is 2$ a mile so it woulda been $200 but that's if half the ride was on app, if off app i would of quoted her $450 or 50 off the app as a starting point

$2 a mile is a 2004 cab rate so almost 2 decades ago not quite lol

im assumin 200 miles was round trip of course

the funny thing is being offered $150 for the entire trip that requires 100 dead miles which is also about 1.5 hours minimum of free uncompensated labor lmao

they want drivers who took the short bus to







school



M62 said:


> But the pax isn't the drivers friend and would have zero incentive to go along with such a story, especially if they themselves were injured.


save me $50-100+ on a product or service and youre my "friend" pal
converse with me while in my property longer than a minute you also become my "friend" buddy
the only strangers are the weirdo parasite middlemen behind the app trying to get their cut


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Officer, this is my friend. I am giving my friends a ride. Yawn.


Officer: Why is your friend sitting in the backseat?

That answer also doesn't work when the question is asked by an insurance agent.



UberChiefPIT said:


> Yes. Cite me the law that says ridesharing off an app is illegal.
> 
> Because I REALLY want all these interstate rideshare parking lots to be bulldozed here in Pennsylvania. It's SUPER cutting into my profit margins.
> 
> ...


You don't know the law. You're confusing rideshare with TNC. Those are 2 different things in Pennsylvania.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> .....and you don't!


OK puppy, can you try to add value to a thread? Just once? &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> OK puppy, can you try to add value to a thread? Just once? &#129335;‍♂


Wow, you really know how to hurt one's feelings! &#128557;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

youspeedbro said:


> ....and when a passenger isnt injured when theres no collision


You might not have an at-fault collision in one hundred trips..............then comes one-hundred-one....................



youspeedbro said:


> and tells uber lyft he paid you cash for the ride and it's all a lie and uber lyft beliveves it and deactivates you anyway with no due process? or says your drunk, high, racist, touched them.....


The injured passenger tells his lawyer that. His lawyer then informs the driver's insurance company of that little item.



youspeedbro said:


> .who cant afford a car but can afford a lawyer in hypotheticalville? lmao


In Livingunderarockville, they never have heard of TV lawyers who work on a contingency fee. Unfortunately for the residents of that little burg, the rest of the country has.

Here, check out this advert from Slimeball and Quirk:










https://trademarks.justia.com/743/07/if-you-have-a-phone-you-have-a-74307834.html







youspeedbro said:


> sues them for their 1 bedroom toyota with sunscreen and a walmart parking lot space


Not all drivers are in that position.



youspeedbro said:


> if you sitting on property and 6 figures in assets and you risking it all to earn a taco you have bigger issues like how did you get to that level not being able to do 3rd grade math and why would you risk it for a taco?


When one considers how feeble what you have been trying to pass off as "arguments" have been thus far, one might not put too much faith in this, either.



youspeedbro said:


> If any driver thinks uber lyfts insuruance is not a scam like 99% of their apps are well keep on earning drive to this pink square and enjoy this long pick up "bonus" of a penny for the extra 15 minutes to pickup lmao, dont let all our games, manipulations, fraud popping up on the screen to distract you while driving interfere or anything


I already have agreed with you on gaming the application for any and everything that you can.



youspeedbro said:


> If your vehicle is worth more than 5K why are you risking it for a taco per trip?


When one considers how feeble what you have been trying to pass off as "arguments" have been thus far, one might not put too much faith in this, either.



youspeedbro said:


> prob couldnt get 2K for my XL beast, I see all these uber lyft stickers on 2015,16,17s,18,19s,20s like wow what an idiot but thanks for taking the rides the smart drivers ignore Im sure the pax love the ride


My F*ub*a*r*/Gr*yft* car is a 2014, so, according to the years that you have delineated, I get to avoid your "idiot" classification. I decline most pings. I am not investing too much effort without being compensated for it. I have been in this business for some time. There is not too much that anyone can tell me about it.



youspeedbro said:


> any accident with 1000-2500$ deductibles at a job that pays maybe $1 net on 90% of rides or at .60 a mile means you just did 1000 trips or worked half a year+ just to fix the accident that wouldnt of happened if not on app


You can predict when a collision is or is not going to occur? Can you also do that for Powerball?



youspeedbro said:


> uber lyft taught me theres way to many losers who cant afford a car and cant do math, but they sure care about spelling, grammar, and sentence structure


Did some one mention spelling, grammar or sentence structure on this topic?



M62 said:


> But the pax isn't the drivers friend and would have zero incentive to go along with such a story, especially if they themselves were injured.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



wallae said:


> My neck I can't move it


This is what you tell the other guy's Claims Adjuster when he calls you and is balking at paying for the damages or tries to low ball you. Often, that brings them to a more reasonable frame of mind.


----------



## real-trip (Apr 14, 2016)

AvisDeene said:


> I wish there was real justice in this world for scumbags like those that run Lyft and Uber.


Corporate people stink from top to bottom..they are lousy people,


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> &#128528;


Ask the indefinite men women and kids prisoners of the Gaza strip....



Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> &#128528;


Did i say something wrong


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ummm5487 said:


> Ask the indefinite men women and kids prisoners of the Gaza strip....
> 
> 
> Did i say something wrong


Absolutely, you did.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Absolutely, you did.


Typical of your kind...we all complain about what they do and have done...but never attribute it to who they are and the sick sht they believe....#freegigworkers #freePalestine ...its a struggle against the same group of people...time and time again


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Advice from you is about as useful as a third boob!


Hey, maybe not useful, but fun to play around with. @SHalester I mean


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ummm5487 said:


> Typical of your kind...we all complain about what they do and have done...but never attribute it to who they are and the sick sht they believe....#freegigworkers #freePalestine ...its a struggle against the same group of people...time and time again


Shunned by the Arab world. In case you conveniently forgot. Thank you!


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Shunned by the Arab world. In case you conveniently forgot. Thank you!


You sound so mentally and emotionally handicap


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> but fun to play around with. @SHalester I mean


only with WOWs, please.

And I enjoy pushing certain puppies and pretend big dogs buttons and what their heads explode. It's entertaining.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Shunned by the Arab world. In case you conveniently forgot. Thank you!


Your argument is we should focus on Arabs supposedly "shunning" them during their 20 year crisis...and not focus on the Israeli thats the cause of their 20 year crisis...the world has truly gone insane with the false notion of white supremacy


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ummm5487 said:


> Your argument is we should focus on Arabs supposedly "shunning" them during their 20 year crisis...and not focus on the Israeli thats the cause of their 20 year crisis...the world has truly gone insane with the false notion of white supremacy


Sorry, not buying your anti-semetic propoganda.



Ummm5487 said:


> Your argument is we should focus on Arabs supposedly "shunning" them during their 20 year crisis...and not focus on the Israeli thats the cause of their 20 year crisis...the world has truly gone insane with the false notion of white supremacy


Figures @SHalester is also an anti-semite. Not surprised one bit!


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Sorry, not buying your anti-semetic propoganda.
> 
> 
> Figures @SHalester is also an anti-semite. Not surprised one bit!
> ...


Yiddish isnt a semetic language but Arabic is...i speak Arabic so you are being anti semtic ...of course alot of white americans defend the most racist oppressive nation on earth



Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Sorry, not buying your anti-semetic propoganda.
> 
> 
> Figures @SHalester is also an anti-semite. Not surprised one bit!
> ...


So point blank do you defend what israelis do to gig workers and them indefinitely locking millions of innocent people in a small space for the last nearly 20 years?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ummm5487 said:


> Yiddish isnt a semetic language but Arabic is.


Funny how you forgot about Hebrew!


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Funny how you forgot about Hebrew!


They have to spend most their life learning hebrew...yiddish and russian are those europeans native languages



Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Funny how you forgot about Hebrew!


Funny you wont answer a simple question because it would expose how illogical you and most of the white western world are when it comes to that group of people


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ummm5487 said:


> yiddish and russian are those europeans native languages


Stupidity.
That one word decscribes you in complete detail.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Figures @SHalester is also an anti-semite.


a wut, puppy? Please please show me where you came up with that?

And do you even know what it means? I mean, sheesh, you still using puppy pee pads. :roflmao::biggrin:


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

SHalester said:


> a wut, puppy? Please please show me where you came up with that?
> 
> And do you even know what it means? I mean, sheesh, you still using puppy pee pads. :roflmao::biggrin:


They stole that word and coveted for themselves like uber steal surge money from drivers



Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Stupidity.
> That one word decscribes you in complete detail.


Such a clever response....i can tell you are a guy full of logic...and have no bias


----------

